# Pacemaker Interrogation done day after Implant



## danielle.lutz (Jun 20, 2012)

I am trying to figure out if a pacemaker interrogation is able to be billed when it is done within a few days after the implant is performed. I have found many different reference materials that say that it can be billed, then others that say that it cannot be billed because it is included in the global period. I understand that the pacemaker check that is done right after the implant is included in the procedure, but our physicians also do an interrogation within a few days after the implant as well. If someone can provide me with documentation that states one way or the other? Or if you could let me know how you bill this at your practice, I would greatly appreciate it!!! 
Thanks again!!


----------



## twizzle (Jun 20, 2012)

*Pacemaker interrogation*



danielle.lutz said:


> I am trying to figure out if a pacemaker interrogation is able to be billed when it is done within a few days after the implant is performed. I have found many different reference materials that say that it can be billed, then others that say that it cannot be billed because it is included in the global period. I understand that the pacemaker check that is done right after the implant is included in the procedure, but our physicians also do an interrogation within a few days after the implant as well. If someone can provide me with documentation that states one way or the other? Or if you could let me know how you bill this at your practice, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
> Thanks again!!



While you certainly can't bill the interrogation at the time of implant, we have never had any problem billing it the day after and it always gets paid. You can either bill the interrogation (or the programming if they do it) provided there is documentation, and use Dx code V53.31 or V53.32. My doctors never call in this charge and I always check to see if it documented before billing it.


----------

